# Chinese comfort food



## simpleisgood (Dec 12, 2005)

Does anyone here eat steamed eggs?  I grew up eating them mixed with rice, and they still are one of my favorite foods.  

Whip up eggs, like when making scrambled eggs.

Add liquid, I use chicken broth, but water can also be used.  If you use water you may want to add a little salt.  I never measure, but I think 1/2 or less the volume of the eggs is a good amount of liquid to add.  You can also add chopped green onions or anything else you think might be good.  I usually just make it plain.  Mix the liquid with the beaten eggs to make a homogenous mixture.

Put this mixture in a bowl and steam at low to medium steam.  More intense steaming makes the eggs hard and stick on the bottom of the bowl before the mixture sets up.

When the mixture is firm turn off the heat and slather some oyster sauce on top of the eggs.  I then mix this in with steamed rice.  Very simple, very good.  Yuuumm!


----------



## QSis (Dec 12, 2005)

Sounds delicious!

I got a wonderful snack recipe from an older cookbook by Jim Chee.  He said since he was a child, he has taken leftover cold white rice, drizzled a LITTLE oil and  a LITTLE soy sauce over it, tossed and eaten it.  Sometimes with chopped green onions, but most of the time, just plain.

I have had it many times and it is excellent - way better than it sounds!  Don't use olive oil though - the flavor is too strong.  I use canola, and just a tiny bit (as Martin Yan would say), just to coat the grains. 

Lee


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 13, 2005)

That sounds lovely Simpleisgood, I think it might taste good mixed with some noodles and soy sauce or/and or grated ginger as well. Do you happen to know the name of this dish?


----------



## simpleisgood (Dec 16, 2005)

Thanks for the tip QSis, it's like a plain, unfried rice.  Have to try one of these days, except I only make brown rice.

Piccolina, the dish can be called Jing Gay Don.  Jing means steamed, Gay Don is chicken egg.  

I looked up the name in a cookbook my father has.  It gives the following recipe for: 

Basic steamed eggs

4 servings

2 scallions                 1 tsp. oil
1 cup stock               1/2 tsp. salt
3-4 eggs                   1/4 tsp. sugar
2 tsp. sherry              soy sauce

1.  Mince scallions.  Heat (but not boil) stock.
2.  Beat eggs very lightly;  then combine with sherry, oil, salt, sugar and scallions.  Slowly stir in heated stock.  Transfer mixture to a shallow heatproof dish.
3.  Steam over low heat until eggs are custard-like (20-30 minutes).
4.  Sprinkle lightly with soy sauce and serve right in the steaming dish.

This book ("The Thousand Recipe Chinese Cookbook", by Gloria Bley Miller) says you can substitute milk for broth, and although water is not recommended, if used it should be boiled first to drive the air out, and then cooled slightly before using.

I may try this recipe without the sugar.


----------



## mish (Dec 16, 2005)

Thank you for explaining the method, simpleisgood.

I remember looking at the recipe below & wanting to give it a try. Can you help me figure out what crabstick would be, or where I can find it? Do you think this would turn out well? Guessing it is more like a custard. TIA.

http://www.campbellsoup.com.hk/Rrecipe_01.asp?RecipeID=8&RecipeBrand=RW


----------



## htc (Dec 16, 2005)

Hey, I eat these all the time! I kick it up a notch and put 1000 year old egg in it. yum yum yum!!!


----------



## buckytom (Dec 16, 2005)

i have been craving a steamed egg, thanks for the recipes simpleisgood. the best ones i've had were in a korean restaurant, served in a heavy earthenware crock. great with a side of kimchi.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Dec 16, 2005)

mish said:
			
		

> .... Can you help me figure out what crabstick would be, or where I can find it? ...


 
Mish - notice the recipe says _imitation_ crabstick. This is usually made from  pollock (or pollock, cod and/or whiting) - with artificial crab flavoring and colored redish-orange on the topside to look like crab leg meat.

Louis Kemp is one popular brand of imitation crab, lobster, scallops. You can click on the "products" tab on their website to see what their products look like. There are other brands - but Louis Kemp was the first that jumped to mind that I know has a website.

You should be able to find it in any major grocery store. It's usually back in the seafood department (in a case near the fresh seafood). If you don't see it just ask someone at the seafood counter - they will know what you are talking about if you tell them you're looking for "imitation crab".


----------



## mish (Dec 17, 2005)

Michael in FtW said:
			
		

> Mish - notice the recipe says _imitation_ crabstick. This is usually made from pollock (or pollock, cod and/or whiting) - with artificial crab flavoring and colored redish-orange on the topside to look like crab leg meat.
> 
> Louis Kemp is one popular brand of imitation crab, lobster, scallops. You can click on the "products" tab on their website to see what their products look like. There are other brands - but Louis Kemp was the first that jumped to mind that I know has a website.
> 
> You should be able to find it in any major grocery store. It's usually back in the seafood department (in a case near the fresh seafood). If you don't see it just ask someone at the seafood counter - they will know what you are talking about if you tell them you're looking for "imitation crab".


 
Michael, I'm familiar with Louis Fa Klempt.  You can also find it at any cheap All You Can Eat salad bar.


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 19, 2005)

simpleisgood said:
			
		

> Thanks for the tip QSis, it's like a plain, unfried rice. Have to try one of these days, except I only make brown rice.
> 
> Piccolina, the dish can be called Jing Gay Don. Jing means steamed, Gay Don is chicken egg.


 Really cool, thanks Simpleisgood, I love knowing the corrrect name for a dish. Your recipe looks yummy, many thanks


----------

